# template guide and 1/2" collet



## pab (Jan 28, 2006)

Hi everyone - my first post here as I just received a Makita router kit for Christmas. I've been using it slowly as I'm trying to remain safe as I learn. Along those lines:

I just purchased a brass template guide set. It took me a bit of time to figure out how they install in my router, but that's done. What I didn't expect was that, with the guide bushing in place, my router bit does not extend beyond the bottom of the bushing. The lock of the bushing keeps hitting up against the collet.

Now, I've done some searching on this forum and came up with the following post:

http://www.routerforums.com/showthread.php?t=489

It seems that the only way around this is to purchase a different set of guide templates or to extend the router bit more out of the collet. For the time being, I'm more interested in the latter option, but am not sure how safe it is. 

Are there other options? If not, is it safe to extend the bit more out of the collet just so it extends past the bushing? I don't want to go to 1/4" bits, as I figure that even if the bit is snug in the collet, it is still not being held as firmly as with the 1/2" collet and the bit a little out of it.

As I said, I'm new to this. Any advice is appreciated. Thanks!

PAB


----------



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

Hey welcome to the forums!

Nice gift you got, a router is always a good choice for any holiday...... if any one is thinking of getting me any thing for Groundhog's day then take this as a hint.

I don't own that model router but I will answer as best I can. From what you have written it sounds like you may have some issues with mounting the guide bushings so let's start with making sure the barrel of the bushing is coming out below the sub-base of the router...... If it is not then something is not right and we need someone to help with this issue.

The barrel length varies between different manufactures..... how long is the one you are trying to use?

If the guide bushing is mounted correctly then let's talk about the bit. I have some bits that are very short.... it could be that the bits you have are not designed for use with that style of router/guide bushings... if you could post the length of the bit that might help track down the problem. The bit must be inserted in the chuck/collet a minimum set distance, this dimension is often 3/4" but could be different with your router. If the bit is inserted as far as it will go it might "bottom out"... this is too far in so pull it back out about 1/8". Using these two points of reference do things look any different as far as having the bit exposed?

OK now on to the having the collet/chuck hitting the bushing...... where does it hit, on the sides or where the bit comes out?

Sorry for so many questions but I'm trying to get a mental picture of what is happening... speaking of that could you post a picture(s) of what things look like?

Hey any Makita experts out there to help on this one???

Ed


----------



## template tom (Sep 18, 2004)

Hi Pab
Makita is My special router 3612 or 3612C though it may be named different . If it is the same model the old idea of inserting the cutter till it bottoms in the chuck then pull it out a little does not work for these models. You will find enclosed a small nylon insert 35mm long and 12.7mm in diameter, this is inserted before you insert the Cutter especially if it is in the router table (Not required when Plunge routing). Ed has given you all the additional information 
I hope this helps
With regards to Guide bushes Purchase the makita brand 
Also having a 40mm guide will solve some of your problems as the chuck will penetrate though the 40mm guide to give you the depth you are after
Tom


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

Hi Template Tom

I also have a Makita 3612C. Altough I have done far more in my head than with my hands, I do not understand about the small nylon insert 35 mm long and 12.7 mm diameter. My manual makes no mention of these items (unless I missed them) 

As for guides, I use the Oak Park 7 inch base and the Oak Park guides, not the Makita guides.

Am I missing something?


----------



## template tom (Sep 18, 2004)

*Makita 3612C*



mftha said:


> Hi Template Tom
> 
> I also have a Makita 3612C. Altough I have done far more in my head than with my hands, I do not understand about the small nylon insert 35 mm long and 12.7 mm diameter. My manual makes no mention of these items (unless I missed them)
> 
> ...


I trust you found the nylon insert which is used if the router is used in the router table.

This will prevent the cutters from inserting too far into the chuck

Not aware of the oakpark guides here in Australia so no comment.
I have just completed my first day demonstrating at our local Wood show. I had the privilige of introducing the new hitachi router and I am sure it will be very prominent on the world market
Tom


----------

